# envoi de gif animés via Mail



## beamup (26 Octobre 2007)

Help!
Je n'arrive pas à envoyer de gif animés via Mail. J'y parviens avec Outlook mais dans Mail ils restent figés. Petite précision: lorsque je REDIRIGE mon message, les gif sont animés.
Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2007)

beamup a dit:


> Help!
> Je n'arrive pas à envoyer de gif animés via Mail. J'y parviens avec Outlook mais dans Mail ils restent figés. Petite précision: lorsque je REDIRIGE mon message, les gif sont animés.
> Quelqu'un a une idée?


Dans Mail, les gifs animés ne sont animés que dans les messages envoyés. Lorsque tu les mets dans le message que tu es train de rédiger, ils sont fixes.


----------



## JPTK (26 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans Mail, les gifs anim&#233;s ne sont anim&#233;s que dans les messages envoy&#233;s. Lorsque tu les mets dans le message que tu es train de r&#233;diger, ils sont fixes.



Et &#224; l'arriv&#233; chez les destinataires aussi non ? Ou alors &#231;a a chang&#233; ?


----------



## soad78 (26 Octobre 2007)

Ca dépends de la configuration du Outlook de ton destinataire...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2007)

il n'y a pas qu'outlook au monde

on va dire autrement
en phase de r&#233;daction dans Mail le gif est vu fixe, c'est normal , il ne faut pas s'inquieter

Cot&#233; r&#233;ception  en face chez le destinataire
la visualisation du gif ( fixe ou anim&#233 d&#233;pend de l'interface utilis&#233;e
( la majorit&#233; des logiciels de messagerie lisent les gifs en reception)


----------



## BernardRey (26 Octobre 2007)

beamup a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas &#224; envoyer de gif anim&#233;s via Mail. J'y parviens avec Outlook mais dans Mail ils restent fig&#233;s. Petite pr&#233;cision: lorsque je REDIRIGE mon message, les gif sont anim&#233;s.


Comme cela a &#233;t&#233; dit, l'animation d&#233;pend essentiellement du logiciel utilis&#233; &#224; la r&#233;ception (et aussi de celui qui a servi &#224; envoyer, dans une certaine mesure).​ 
Dans le cas d'un Gif anim&#233; simplement envoy&#233; dans Mail 2 et re&#231;u dans Mail 2, il ne s'animera pas. Parce que le niveau d'interpr&#233;tation du code du Gif ne suffit pas &#224; "basculer" l'interpr&#233;tation en HTML complexe et affiche uniquement la premi&#232;re image.​ 
Mais avec une petite astuce (apparemment l'exploitation d'un bug, mais bon) on peut arriver &#224; complexifier suffisamment le code pour forcer l'interpr&#233;tation du HTML complexe dans Mail 2 : il faut ins&#233;rer les balises suivantes (un simple copier-coller suffira) *<html><head></head><body></body></html>* n'importe o&#249; dans le message ou la signature, mais en prenant soin de les mettre en couleur (blanc, par exemple, comme &#231;a elles deviennent invisible). En testant un peu on doit m&#234;me pouvoir encore simplifier. M'enfin, bon, les gifs anim&#233;s, hein...​ 
Dans ton cas, je pr&#233;sume que le fait de les rediriger suffit &#224; inclure dans le message un petit bout de code &#233;quivalent. Et suffisant &#224; provoquer l'interpr&#233;tation. Et puis sinon, tu peux aussi utiliser Thunderbird pour envoyer des messages avec des gifs anim&#233;s, il envoie directement la chose avec tout ce qu'il faut pour que &#231;a marche (peut-&#234;tre aussi Mail 3 dans Leopard ????)​ 
Pour Outlook je n'ai pas bien compris ce que tu arrives &#224; faire ou pas. De plus, je suppose que c'est sur PC (et sauf erreur de ma part, tous les logiciels de messagerie sous Windows interpr&#232;tent directement le HTML complexe), donc on ne va pas trop s'en pr&#233;occuper ​


----------

